# Tahitian moon sand



## dmolson21 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that you can get tahitian moon sand for 40% off at petsmart if you print off the page online and take it to the store. They match the price. You get a 20 lb bag for like $14 instead of $25


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

So I see you went with the TMS. Good choice :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks!!!


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Why get THS over 3m color quarts, unless the 3m is just not available? that's 25$ for a 50lb bag and looks just as good I thought?

I need another 50lbs of substrate and was going to pickup another bag of 3m, but if there's a good reason to use THS instead, I'll try to pick some up while it's at a low price.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

No, get the 3M if you have access to it. 
It's just that 3M color quartz is not available everywhere.


----------



## dmolson21 (Nov 30, 2008)

Trust me I looked everywhere for the 3m and I found a pool place that supplied it, but you had to be a contractor or something. The TMS was all I could do, unless I wanted to use black beauty which I thought was risky.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

TMS is sharp.
Dont use it for corry cats or geo's
imho


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Ah ok good deal, I was wondering if I had missed something  thanks for the info.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

> TMS is sharp.
> Dont use it for corry cats or geo's


It is perfectly fine for Corys in my experience, and for firemouths as well, even with all their digging.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

dmolson21 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that you can get tahitian moon sand for 40% off at petsmart if you print off the page online and take it to the store. They match the price. You get a 20 lb bag for like $14 instead of $25


Print what page???????? :-?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Baraccus said:


> dmolson21 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to let everyone know that you can get tahitian moon sand for 40% off at petsmart if you print off the page online and take it to the store. They match the price. You get a 20 lb bag for like $14 instead of $25
> ...


Here's what I'd do if I wanted to try to get the website discount in a store:
Go to the link below, add a bag (or however many) to the shopping cart and print the shopping cart page.
This page will show the discount, you give it to them when you check out in the store.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753227
You might want to ask if they will honor the discount ahead of time. 
Remember too, they may not have it in your store, so to save time and gas, call ahead. :thumb:
hth,
ps, expires Feb. 2, 2009.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks...I did it today. ..I actually figured it out before I read your post. I didn't add it to my cart and print that cause it showed shipping. Didn't want to get into that. It was relatively easy...went to 3 petsmarts and only got 3 bags. I think I need some more. One of the ladies at petsmart ( not too smart :drooling: ) was trying to tell me "no the price online is 22.00"...which is the same at the store....I kept showing her that it said 40% off this item....and that it is obviously 40% off 22 since 22 is the same price in the store. The other petsmarts had no problem except that they didn't have any. Gonna call some more this weekend....I gotta figure out how much I need though....

Anyways....thanks again :thumb: ...BA


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Solchitlins said:


> TMS is sharp.
> Dont use it for corry cats or geo's
> imho


...(TMS)...reminds me of the black sand that Menards sells in 50 pound bags for around $ 3-4.00....it also is somewhat sharp-but cheaper and sold in a larger amount. 8)


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I've seen that at Menards too. It's black slag, sand blasting sand. 
Looks nice, price is right, but I was afraid of the possible content.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

alicem said:


> I've seen that at Menards too. It's black slag, sand blasting sand.
> Looks nice, price is right, but I was afraid of the possible content.


.... I was concerned about the "sharpness" of it...not real bad-or-anything...but, I have never touched TMS and examined it and therefore cannot say they are the same. They appear to be-not sure though. You have a point on the its possible contents. I didn't buy it at the time-(tempted)-the sharpness made me think twice-would it be harmful to fish..."slice and dice"...I just didn't want to take the chance. 8)


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

inre: black sand sold at Menards


> I didn't buy it at the time-(tempted)-the sharpness made me think twice-would it be harmful to fish..."slice and dice"...I just didn't want to take the chance.


Yeow!
.
:fish: 
For 1 year now, I've had black tahitian moon sand with E. kilsa and they are still sifting it and making sand peaks. 
Idk, TMS doesn't seem to be a problem for them, but I can't speak to the cory and geo issue.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

alicem said:


> I've seen that at Menards too. It's black slag, sand blasting sand.
> Looks nice, price is right, but I was afraid of the possible content.


I think that is the same as "Black Beauty" *dmolson21* was refering to. In the library is a write up on sand variants and lists it as being sharp and not advised for Diggers....


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Made the switch today from Gravel To Tahitian moon sand. Been wanting to do it for a while...Thanks for the tip...It looks great. Quite the chore to make the switch but worth it. If anybody else is gonna do it....rinse...rinse..rinse. I did but was worried when I was putting it in...pretty cloudy black...even some oily residue in the water. They seem to be doing good though. I'll post some pics once everything settles down.... :thumb:


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Check it out dude...Again thanks for the tip....

BEFORE









AFTER










:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: =D>


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Impressive difference! I like the hardscape better in the new set-up as well. :thumb:


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you kind sir.... :thumb:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Whoa, what an improvement! Nice choice.
Always interested in those Wave-Front tanks. Does the it make th fish look "Distorted" ?


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Hoosier Tank said:


> Whoa, what an improvement! Nice choice.
> Always interested in those Wave-Front tanks. Does the it make th fish look "Distorted" ?


Thanks..I love the tank this one is called a surfline tank. I does not make the fish look distorted at all. It's very modern looking and looks great in my greatroom. I got it on craigslist with the stand for 400 bucks. It retails for much much more.


----------

